# weight training and weight loss or gain



## rachel (Apr 29, 2003)

I started doing weight training at the gym a week and a half ago. I go 3 times a week. chest press arm curls etc for about 40 minutes Then 20 minutes on the treadmill before maybe after if I feel like that too. I do karate 3 nights a week an hour a class and I walk 4 miles in an hour with my friend about 3 times a week maybe 4. I watch what I eat. I don't overeat. Why did I gain almost 3 pounds this week? Some people say muscle weighs more than fat but a pound is a pound, isn't it? Can anyone solve this mystery for me? Thanks.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 29, 2003)

Muscle is _denser_ than fat, so given the same volume of fat and muscle, the muscle would have more weight.

Cthulhu


----------



## KennethKu (Apr 29, 2003)

1.  1 1/2 week is not sufficient to make evaluation on the effectiveness of your weight workout.  Realistically, try it for at least 1 month before your evaluate.

2.   3 lb is within normal fluctuation. Hardly considered a "gain". In many cases, bodyweight fluctuates several lbs, depending on what time of the day you measure it.

3.   It is possible (although not in 1 and 1/2 week's time)  that your total weight increases as a result of workout/training (AND a sound diet program). In that situation, you would have gained muscle and lost FAT! That is an IMPROVEMENT in body composition, ie an increase in LEAN BODY MASS.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 30, 2003)

Besides which, it depends on what time of the month it is- you can easily retain 3-4 lbs of fluid. I agree, give it time before you evaluate your program, and I would be inclined to say 3 months, not just a month, due to the variety in a woman's body weight and composition compared to a man's. 

I personally have gained fifteen pounds over the past 7 years of training, but I was too thin before, and now have reached my ideal body weight. I also have changed sizes in clothes, but it is because my back and shoulders are broader, not because my waistline grew. Not all wieght gain is bad.

:cheers: Enjoy your workouts!


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 30, 2003)

Keep things in perspective as well; you have to see how your body responds to different types of training.  My weight reached its highest level (about 210# at 5'8") when I was not lifting and running obsessively every day.
Ignore what the scale says for the most part; go by how you feel and how you perform.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Ignore what the scale says for the most part; go by how you feel and how you perform. *



Also go by how your clothes fit.  If they feel looser, you're probably gaining muscle and losing fat, since the muscle is better.  Don't exercise to reach some number.  Exercise because of how it makes you feel.  If you have to have a number, buy one of those Body Fat analysis machines and check that number out, too.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Crazy Chihuahua (Apr 30, 2003)

Agreed. You may be heavier, and yet, more trim at the same time. Your "problem," so to speak, though it isn't really, can also have something to do with your body type, ie endomorphic, ectomorpic, mesomorpic frame. I've always been fairly ectomorphic, though I'm beginning to shift a little closer to the mesomorph part of the scale... my somatotype numbers would probably read about 1-4-5 if these mean anything to any of you. 3 pounds is not an unreasonable gain, especially given your level of activity. When I started working out, I gained 10 in a little over a month, and remember that I was skinny, ectomorph guy.


----------



## rachel (Apr 30, 2003)

Okay. I'll give it a little more time. It's just that I've lost 50 pounds with weight watchers since September and I'm within 10 pounds of where I want to be. It's frustrating is all. But you're right. The clothes still fit even a little looser so it must be muscle. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## spook mma (Apr 30, 2003)

you didnt exactly mention what weight exercises you're doing tho.  i highly recommend squats, lunges, pull ups, and just about any other exercise that would incorporate large muscle groups.  once these muscles are worked, they will require more calories to be burned in order to recover.  (disregard if you're doing this already).  following up your lifting session with a good 25 minute run/swim/skipping rope/hitting the bag will burn even more fat since your muscles will have already used its glycogen stores during the lifting. :asian:


----------



## lvwhitebir (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Okay. I'll give it a little more time. It's just that I've lost 50 pounds with weight watchers since September and I'm within 10 pounds of where I want to be. It's frustrating is all. But you're right. The clothes still fit even a little looser so it must be muscle. Thanks, everyone. *



Keep the faith!  The last few are the toughest, but you'll be lean and mean before you know it.

WhiteBirch


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

i train with weights 4 times a week a spilt routine, heavy weights 4-8 reps 12 sets per body part.....


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

also i keep these workouts for less than 1 hr, i train for stength and speed, and also i do cardio about 3 times a week (bball) away from the MA


----------



## dearnis.com (May 6, 2003)

Rachel-
If you have lost 50# since september than great for you!  You have no reason to feel bad about the last few.  Also remember that you may have to adjust your "target" if your workout and activity levels change.  As noted above, if you feel good, look good, and perform well you are not off; your target is!


----------

